# Nimmt der Bus aufn Feldberg jetzt Leute mit oder net???



## BCB Rider (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich habe gehört das der Bus zum Feldberg keine Biker mehr mit nimmt und manche sagen der nimmt Biker mit???

Was is den jetzt war???
Klärt mich auf!!!


----------



## pokerface (11. Januar 2009)

ja also letzte Saison ist er aufjedenfall immer gefahren. Er hatte immer einen kleinen Anhänger für Bikes dabei, bin selber öfters damit hochgefahren, jedoch musste man ab Sandplacken noch etwa 2,5 km hochschieben ...
Ich gehe mal von aus dass der Bus ab Mai wieder Bikes mithochnimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (12. Januar 2009)

@BCB

mit Deinem bike kannst Du doch locker hochkurbeln.. der Vorredner mit den "hochschieben" fährt ein schweres Gerät, das halt runterzus mehr Spaß macht..


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Am Samstag habe ich auf dem Feldberg an der Haltestelle einen Zettel mit der Aufschrift "Bikebeförderung zum Feldberg" od. ähnlich hängen sehen. Ich habe ihn aber nicht gelesen.


----------



## MissQuax (12. Januar 2009)

"Leute" nimmt der Bus immer mit - dazu ist er schließlich da! Somit werden selbstverständlich auch Biker transportiert.

*ABER:* *die Busse, die auf den Feldberg fahren, nehmen KEINE Fahrräder mit!* Lediglich der "Weiltalbus" (von Hohemark über Sandplacken Richtung Weiltal) befördert in einem eigens dafür vorgesehenen Anhänger Bikes (kostenlos!)!

Allerdings verkehrt der Weiltalbus nur vom 01. Mai bis 31. Oktober. So war es in 2008, ob diese Route auch in 2009 und auch wieder mit Fahrradanhänger gefahren wird, weiß ich nicht. Die Busfahrer haben eine zeitlang Statistik führen müssen über Anzahl von Fahrgästen mit und ohne Bikes. Hoffentlich war das Geschäft mit den Bikern zumindest kostendeckend, sonst befürchte ich, daß dieser tolle "Shuttle-Service" (immerhin spart man die Strampelei bis Höhe Sandplacken) eingestellt werden könnte.


----------



## BCB Rider (12. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte nähmlich einmal mit dem Bus von Königstein ganz hoch und der hat gesagt der nimmt keine Fahrräder mit!!!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (13. Januar 2009)

Mit nem Canyon Nerve AM kannste von Königstein prima hochtreten. Wozu brauchste da bitte nen Bus?


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Mit nem Canyon Nerve AM kannste von Königstein prima hochtreten. Wozu brauchste da bitte nen Bus?


 

Da gibt es gar Leute, die mit nem 20 kg Flatline auf den Alden oder Feldberg hochkurbeln! -  Faulheit nennt man das glaub ich


----------



## BCB Rider (13. Januar 2009)

Jo da habt ihr recht!!! Fahre lieber runter als hoch, des heißt aber net das ich da nich auch hochfahre. Nur dann kann man halt mehr runterfahren


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. April 2009)

Also laut Homepage vom Weiltalbus ( http://www.verkehrsverband-hochtaunus.de/index.php?kategorie=freizeit3 ) steht geschrieben:
"... Sie brauchen sich nicht zu hetzen, denn von Mai bis Oktober verkehrt an den Wochenenden der Weiltal-Bus mit Radanhänger. ..."

Das gilt wohl auch für die kommende Saison ("gültig vom 1.5. bis 25.10.2009") - leider wohl nur wie oben genannt am Wochenende; auch im offiziellen Fahrplan dieses Busses ( http://www.verkehrsverband-hochtaunus.de/dokumente/Linie%20245%202009%20Weiltalbus.pdf ) stehen bloß die Zeiten für Samstag und Sonntag... da ist mit erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen wie man weiss.

Dennoch gut: "... Die Fahrradmitnahme ist kostenlos. ... "

Wie kommt denn die Downhillfraktion unter der Woche da nuff?


----------



## MissQuax (7. April 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn die Downhillfraktion unter der Woche da nuff?


 

Entweder mit selbst organisiertem Privat-PKW-Shuttle oder eben per Muskelkraft! Also kein Problem, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

